# اليوم 23/2/2016 نياحة والدة الأخ Nageh Naseh Gaied



## aymonded (23 فبراير 2016)

*تنيحت والدة أخونا العزيز/* *Nageh Naseh Gaied** 
نيح الله نفسها بسلام في فردوس النعيم مع جميع القديسين 
طالبين من الله قوة عزاء تنسكب سكيباً من روح الحق المُعزي لجميع الأسرة آمين
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2016)

*ربنا يعزيه *​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (23 فبراير 2016)

*البقية فى حياتك 
 ربنا يعزيك أخ العزيز ويعزي جميع أفراد أسرتك  والأحباب والأقرباء 
 ربنا يرحمها و يعطيكِم الصبر و التعزية .. آمين .*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2016)

*تعزيات السماء*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 فبراير 2016)

لنا رجاء فى المسيح ..
ربنا يعزيه ..


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 يوليو 2016)

شكرا لكم
....
اعتذر انى لم ارى الموضوع سوى اليوم


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2016)

ربنا يعزيك 
مع المسيح ذاك افضل 
بعتذر لسه شايفهر الموضوع حالا​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 يوليو 2016)

شكرا
وانا زيك لسه شايفه لان وقتها كنت غايب عن المنتدى


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2016)

*نيح الله نفسها بسلام وعزاك وفرحك الله يا أجمل اخ رائع حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 يوليو 2016)

شكرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> شكرا لكم
> ....
> اعتذر انى لم ارى الموضوع سوى اليوم


*[FONT=&quot]خالص عزائى ... أنا كمان ما شفتوش نهائى ..!!!!*​​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 يوليو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خالص عزائى ... أنا كمان ما شفتوش نهائى ..!!!!*​​


شكرا ياباشا[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (26 يوليو 2016)

هي مع المسيح الآن. ذلك أفضل!

ليكن ذكرها مؤبدا.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 يوليو 2016)

الرب صالح والى الابد رحمته
رحمها من المرض
شكرا جزيلا أختنا الفاضلة


----------



## أَمَة (27 يوليو 2016)

صحيح، الموت رحمة أخي المبارك ناجح.

والدتي عرفت طعم الموت مرتين خلال ساعة واحدة، وكان يوم الإثنين من الأسبوع.

أول كلمة نطقت بها عندما فتحت عينها، وهي في المستشفى بعد نقلها الفوري من المنزل، كانت: "يااااه أد إيه الموت حلو". سألتها كيف يكون الموت حلوا.  فكان ردها: "لأن الروح تتحرر من عذاب الجسد المريض".

قصة وفاة والدتي طويلة تستحق أن تُكتب بسبب الخبرة الروحية الغنية التي اختبرناها خلال الأسبوع الأخير من حياتها، إذ تجلت فيه بشكل ملموس نعمة الرب و محبته لبني البشر، لجميع أطباء وممرضات المستشفى (كلهم مسلمون)، لدرجة أن طبيبها الخاص (مسلم أيضا) آمن بالمسيح بعد أن رأى بعينه ما يعجز عن تفسيره الطب، وسألنا إذا كان يمكنه الإيمان بالمسيح سرا.

لتكن رحمة الرب علينا جميعا، أحياء و راقدين بالمسيح.


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2016)

الرب يعزيكم ويصبركم على الفراق. صلواتنا لأجلكم..


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا
الرب يباركك ويحفظك فى مشيئته


----------

